# Mac os en anglais: me suis fais avoir ??



## Altaïr06 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour. 
Est ce que je me suis fait avoir en achetant trop vite un ibook (à un prix intéressant certes) sur ebay,  mais dont l'os (10.5) est en anglais. Ce qui fait que mes programmes (Pages) qui sont en français ne marchent pas (bien sûr ..) 
comme quoi il faut toujours lire les petites en bas de page ... Biensûr mon mac os pour l'ordi de bureau ne marche pas ... 
Bon maintenant que puis je faire de mieux ... ? merci


----------



## ergu (16 Novembre 2011)

Normalement, avec l'iBook, tu dois avoir les CD d'install de l'OS - si tu réinstalle tout, tu devrais avoir le choix de la langue.

En plus, quand on achète un mac d'occasion, c'est toujours bon de repartir d'une installation propre.


----------



## Altaïr06 (16 Novembre 2011)

sûrement "normalement" mais voilà, il ne m'a pas envoyé de CD d'installation ...


----------



## ergu (16 Novembre 2011)

Pas bon, ça.

Et je ne sais pas si on peut changer la langue une fois installée - je suppose que oui, si tu vas dans les préférences système ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si sur X.5 tu le peux mais sur du X.6 j ai déjà eu à le faire donc c est possible je pense ....


----------



## Altaïr06 (16 Novembre 2011)

Une fois qu'il est installé en anglais, on ne peut revenir en arrière ... il paraît que l'on pourrait ... mais en lui ouvrant le ventre ... ce que peu savent faire!


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Novembre 2011)

Ben alors obligé d effectuer une fresh install.  Pour cela trouves toi sur le net (eBay leboncoin......) un DVD d install original de leopard


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2011)

Sachant que l'iBook n'a jamais été vendu avec 10.5, les Cd originaux ne t'auraient pas beaucoup servi; Mais il aurait pu (le vendeur) te donner une copie ou le Dvd de 10.5 !
Quoi qu'il en soit, il te faut le trouver. Si tu as le moindre problème tu ne peux même pas réparer le disque (sauf en mode cible avec un autre Mac)


----------



## SadChief (16 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Pas bon, ça.
> 
> Et je ne sais pas si on peut changer la langue une fois installée - je suppose que oui, si tu vas dans les préférences système ?


Exactement.
Dans la rubrique International si mes souvenirs sont bons, il doit y avoir un onglet Langues. Tire la langue (  ) désirée avec la souris en première position (tout en haut de la liste) et redémarrer


----------



## cameleone (16 Novembre 2011)

Altaïr06 a dit:


> Ce qui fait que mes programmes (Pages) qui sont en français ne marchent pas (bien sûr ..)



Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par là... ?


----------

